# camera actuations



## j8kkb (Mar 15, 2010)

How many actuations could I reasonably expect from a Canon 40D
apologies if this has been asked elsewhere

jk


----------



## gsgary (Mar 15, 2010)

j8kkb said:


> How many actuations could I reasonably expect from a Canon 40D
> apologies if this has been asked elsewhere
> 
> jk



My old 10D has done over 150,000 still going strong


----------



## LBPhotog (Mar 15, 2010)

Yeah, I was thinking that camera was rated between 250,000 to 300,000 before it blew up in the photographer's hands and left him unable to shoot for the rest of his life ... This is a known Canon defect, but for some reason no one ever talks about it. *shrug* :greenpbl:


----------



## Big Mike (Mar 15, 2010)

I don't recall exactly, but I think the rating is something like 100,000. 
Keep in mind that the number is an 'average rate of failure'...meaning that it might not last that long but could easily last longer.

Also keep in mind that this rating is for the shutter, not necessarily the camera itself.  The Camera & mirror are pretty much the only mechanical moving parts (not counting the buttons) on the camera....as such, they are subject to wear and tear with use.  
You can have them serviced, which will certainly prolong their life, and you can also have the worn parts replaced for a lot less than replacing the whole camera.


----------



## LBPhotog (Mar 15, 2010)

Mike is spot on, and I was in a different country entirely ... multiple review sites say that the shutter is rated for 100,000 cycles; but, as Mike said, it's an average - your results may vary.


----------



## j8kkb (Mar 15, 2010)

many thanks for the quick replies .....have since googled it and found the same ...why I did not do that in the first place :er:....hopefully I have  a long way to go then I have around 5,550


----------



## bazooka (Mar 15, 2010)

I've got 20k on mine and it still works like new... as far as I can tell anyway.


----------



## KmH (Mar 15, 2010)

j8kkb said:


> How many actuations could I reasonably expect from a Canon 40D
> apologies if this has been asked elsewhere
> 
> jk


On another forum the other day many were posting about all the problems they have had with 40D shutters: 40D quit this morning  - Mpix.com Community


----------



## j8kkb (Mar 15, 2010)

KmH said:


> j8kkb said:
> 
> 
> > How many actuations could I reasonably expect from a Canon 40D
> ...


 

Cheers for that KmH...just what I needed  but thanksfor the info anyway


----------



## j8kkb (Mar 15, 2010)

bazooka said:


> I've got 20k on mine and it still works like new... as far as I can tell anyway.


 
Bazooka I see you have the 70-200...are you happy with it ? looking to buy soon


----------



## Fusion (Mar 23, 2010)

My 10D is still going strong 100,000 + you never can tell I have heard people having problems at 30000 +. Best advice get a 1D Mk2/3/4..:lmao:


----------



## JimmyO (Mar 23, 2010)

Like said before, it depends on how much wear you put on your camera. My D40 was on its way out at around 40k becuase im really hard on my cameras. I dont mean i drop them or anything like that but I shoot in some extreme conditions and the camera just being in my backpack while riding the way I ride has got to have some effect.


----------

